

Ask HN: How do you share screenshots? - C0x

Here is my startup http://floomby.com. Floomby captures and shares screenshots. 
What tools do you use to share screenshots?
======
asmosoinio
I use Jing: <http://www.jingproject.com/>

The way it works is really nice, it is easy to capture and share.
Unfortunately the application is a bit too heavy for my laptop (1 gig memory
etc). Starts really slow and takes up too much of memory.

~~~
thorax
I love it because it can upload to my own FTP and paste links from my own site
which is often faster than screencast.com for my audience.

Startup time really sucks, though. But once it's running, I'm super, super
pleased with it.

------
defann
I use: Printscreen + Adobe Photoshop + Gmail :)

~~~
defann
Nice tool, it's for win but works on linux+wine even. Good luck!

------
ned
Skitch !

~~~
defann
It's for Mac only?

~~~
bretthoerner
Sure is. And it's awesome.

------
ivank
Alt+Print Screen, paste to public Dropbox folder (Directory Opus supports
screenshot paste), right click->copy public link

~~~
defann
Dropbox rocks.

------
cjvino
Snapz Pro X for screenshots and department web site or email to share.

------
j0ncc
I use GrabUp (<http://grabup.com>). It's much quicker than skitch but it has a
stripped down feature set.

------
adilsaleem
It would be good if the application shows a preview of screen capture before
uploading

I am currently using Snagit

------
scottw
I have a little bash script I use on OS X:

screencapture -x screen.png && scp screen.png myserver:www

------
floozyspeak
Skitch, ScreenSteps, and another one I forget that starts with P, and its a
whole page capture tool on the mac.

------
ivankuznetsov
I'm use PrintScreen on Mac and Apple Mail

------
robhu
Definitely Skitch. Skitch is amazing.

------
DanielBMarkham
SnagIt -- best tool out there for Windows

------
swombat
Either skitch, or just Shift-Ctrl-Cmd-4 and paste into an iChat window.

~~~
hbien
Same here, but the Ctrl isn't required.

~~~
swombat
It is if you want to put the screenshot in the clipboard rather than on the
Desktop.

------
meqif
I use scrot and then upload the resulting screenshot to my slice.

------
RomanZolotarev
I use evernote.com

~~~
pmsaue0
wow. this program is the bomb

------
pacificleo
i use kam studio and SnagIT . will try your tool too

------
hs
import (ImageMagick) + hg (mercurial)

------
junglist313
super+drag (ubuntu) and Flickr

------
DabAsteroid
It looks like the Wikipedia article about your company was taken down already.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=floomby+wiki>

 _Sep 4, 2008 ... Floomby - internet service for sharing screenshots and files
on the web. It was developed by Alexander Katasonov and Andrey Ivanichenko._

Do you have any relation to the individual posting in this thread as
ivankuznetsov?

